# Photographer / Photography Loving Mamas



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

Are there many moms here who like me are addicted to photos of their children? I had never really picked up a camera til my son was born, then I constantly had a camera in his face







I realized I enjoyed photography so much that I started a business out of it and I'm lovin' that too! So, anyone else wanna talk shop or just share cute photos?

We bought new jammies yesterday so I took the opportunity to get some snapshots. Yep my family rooms is a mess









01
02
03

I did a search through the finding your tribe forum to see if there was a photography moms group already and there didn't seem to be. If there is feel free to point me in the right direction.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I loved it before but am loving it more and more.

I am working at making a business of it- right now I am building up my portfolio.

I love taking photos- and will probably start a website soon to solicite business. I want to get a better camera- but I figure right now I can develop my skills and go from there..

BTW- the links to your photos didn't work for me.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I love doing photo shoots with DD too- its so much FUN!

We play dress up all the time 

Do you use a digital? I love mine- but I also love my old school SRL.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Just looked at your website- WOW great stuff!!! I am guessing you use your camera a bit ;-)

how did you get started/learn did you take classes or just play?


----------



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, the photo links are flickr I don't know why the wouldn't work?

Yep, I'm using digital slr now. When he was first born I just had a little point and shoot canon s3, but I bought an XSi in October.


----------



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amlikam* 
Just looked at your website- WOW great stuff!!! I am guessing you use your camera a bit ;-)

how did you get started/learn did you take classes or just play?

Hey thanks! Aww that's sweet







: No classes, self taught with lots of practice. Online forums are really big help, too.


----------



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh hey, I found the photography moms thread, it's not in finding your tribe its in fine arts. I like that







haha

Off to go post there instead.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm going to close this thread but I'll leave it up so members can follow you all over to the thread in Fine Arts!


----------

